# Dating In Germany



## inthepit

Does anyone have any experience in this matter? How is the dating scene in Germany? Thanks.


----------



## James3214

Any particular reason why you are asking?


----------



## inthepit

James3214 said:


> Any particular reason why you are asking?


Yes, I may be moving there and don't want it to be the nightmare that it is in Dubai. Just want to make sure its allowed there and others are doing it. Is that okay?


----------



## inthepit

James3214 said:


> Any particular reason why you are asking?


Don't worry I am not a trouble maker or anything like that.


----------



## ALKB

inthepit said:


> Yes, I may be moving there and don't want it to be the nightmare that it is in Dubai. Just want to make sure its allowed there and others are doing it. Is that okay?


There are no laws keeping you from having a girlfriend. Or boyfriend. Or both. Whatever floats your boat, really.

We don't really 'date' as such, at least not in the American sense of the word. Mostly people just start spending more and more time with each other until they realise that they have practically moved in with each other. Mostly people then do move in which each other. No laws against that, either


----------



## James3214

Well, lets say Germany is a lot different to Dubai. I have seen people dating in Germany, and even in public.


----------



## inthepit

James3214 said:


> Well, lets say Germany is a lot different to Dubai. I have seen people dating in Germany, and even in public.


Well that's a relief, its literally banned here and people have even gone to jail for kissing in public etc. Going nuts being single here for so long. :ranger:


----------



## inthepit

ALKB said:


> There are no laws keeping you from having a girlfriend. Or boyfriend. Or both. Whatever floats your boat, really.
> 
> We don't really 'date' as such, at least not in the American sense of the word. Mostly people just start spending more and more time with each other until they realise that they have practically moved in with each other. Mostly people then do move in which each other. No laws against that, either


Thanks for the nice reply ALKB, What really floats my boat is unreligious, pretty girls who are interested in having a relationship with me. Got many of those over there?


----------



## MrTweek

Well, unreligious and pretty girls are not hard to find... but I can't tell you whether they want a relationship with you


----------



## expa2020a

lol


James3214 said:


> I have seen people dating in Germany, and even in public.


----------



## inthepit

MrTweek said:


> Well, unreligious and pretty girls are not hard to find... but I can't tell you whether they want a relationship with you


Yeah neither can I but usually the unreligious ones are more interested to have a relationship since their life isn't occupied by a god (or any other name they give it) that isn't really there.


----------



## MrTweek

Well, even though quite people say they are Christians, that does not mean their "lives are occupied by a god". These over-religious people like in America or many Muslim countries are virtually non-existent in Germany (and most European countries).
The concept of "no sex until marriage" or similar things are something that we only know from our grandparents.


----------



## Lindsy

My experience here in Berlin is that (as described before) dating here as such does not excist. 
You go for a drink and from there on will start (or not) spending more time with each other. Never heard that dating in Dubai is illegal though. I do know you're not allowed to display public affection and live together.


----------



## inthepit

Lindsy said:


> My experience here in Berlin is that (as described before) dating here as such does not excist.
> You go for a drink and from there on will start (or not) spending more time with each other. Never heard that dating in Dubai is illegal though. I do know you're not allowed to display public affection and live together.


Well Lindsy, thanks for your reply. I heard that dating is illegal in Dubai as per sharia law. But even if it wasn't have you noticed the male to female ratio here? There are hundreds of men to one female here so even if dating were legal (which I have been told it isn't) it seems like some sort of mission impossible with the lack of girls here. As such dating doesn't seem to be on anyone's agenda here. They are happy being alone, which is how religion came into being discussed.


----------



## inthepit

MrTweek said:


> Well, even though quite people say they are Christians, that does not mean their "lives are occupied by a god". These over-religious people like in America or many Muslim countries are virtually non-existent in Germany (and most European countries).
> The concept of "no sex until marriage" or similar things are something that we only know from our grandparents.


Great, and thank you, makes me feel a lot better. So people just talk to each other and go out freely as opposed to going out on dates?

Now if I can only get my third world country belonging self over there... I have to pay the price for my government being corrupt by having to overcome stricter entry restrictions.


----------



## Lindsy

inthepit said:


> Well Lindsy, thanks for your reply. I heard that dating is illegal in Dubai as per sharia law. But even if it wasn't have you noticed the male to female ratio here? There are hundreds of men to one female here so even if dating were legal (which I have been told it isn't) it seems like some sort of mission impossible with the lack of girls here. As such dating doesn't seem to be on anyone's agenda here. They are happy being alone, which is how religion came into being discussed.


I did notice. Perhaps it is the lack of decent men that make it mission impossible. 
Dating is on my agenda and on my single girl friends agenda to and non of us are religious. However, I'm pretty sure you'll like Germany. It is all very casual and relaxed. Especially in Berlin (my experience).


----------



## inthepit

Lindsy said:


> I did notice. Perhaps it is the lack of decent men that make it mission impossible.
> Dating is on my agenda and on my single girl friends agenda to and non of us are religious. However, I'm pretty sure you'll like Germany. It is all very casual and relaxed. Especially in Berlin (my experience).


So you're in Berlin? Your icon says you're an expat in UAE. To be quite honest its the lack of decent men and women that make it impossible but as I said there are far, far more men here than women and all the dating websites are blocked by the internet provider. So that's just proof its not allowed here. Anyway thanks for informing me about Germany.


----------



## Lindsy

inthepit said:


> So you're in Berlin? Your icon says you're an expat in UAE. To be quite honest its the lack of decent men and women that make it impossible but as I said there are far, far more men here than women and all the dating websites are blocked by the internet provider. So that's just proof its not allowed here. Anyway thanks for informing me about Germany.


I know. That's because I'll be moving to Dubai very shortly. You are welcome. Hope you'll enjoy your time here.


----------



## JacobFay

In NRW it's pretty difficult to date anyone - no matter where you're from... Sorry about that!


----------



## inthepit

jacobfay said:


> in nrw it's pretty difficult to date anyone - no matter where you're from... Sorry about that!


nrw?


----------



## dizzyizzy

inthepit said:


> Well Lindsy, thanks for your reply. I heard that dating is illegal in Dubai as per sharia law. But even if it wasn't have you noticed the male to female ratio here? There are hundreds of men to one female here so even if dating were legal (which I have been told it isn't) it seems like some sort of mission impossible with the lack of girls here. As such dating doesn't seem to be on anyone's agenda here. They are happy being alone, which is how religion came into being discussed.


Where did you get that dating in Dubai is illegal? That is not correct.

Conservative Muslims are not allowed to date as per their religion and their families tradition.

Any other expats are free to date, as long as there are no public displays of affection (and by that I mean kissing, although many people kiss hi and goodbye).

And well, sex outside the marriage, ehm, is not permitted  although you will notice that all the people who end up in jail for this offence, is because they were drunk, loud, got into a fight, etc. 

BTW I agree that the German approach to dating is pretty much 'let's hang out with each other til we practically live together', I talk from personal experience.


----------



## James3214

nrw=Nord Rhein Westfalen. One of the 'Bundesländer' or areas in Germany.


----------

